# Is this the end?



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So business has been looking at lot more like the Good Ol Pre uber days for the cab companies but (but to be honest one of the other cab companies here in orlando (orlando suburbs actually) went under so I'm not sure what i'm seeing.

More and more anti uber stories are coming out and it seems like the media turned on the Darling wittle startup.

Will the public opinion shift back or is the liberal news Media going to keep picking up on these bad things causing everything to spin out of control?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber is out pricing federal subsidised bussing !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

At the drivers expense !


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Co-op based cab companies are doing OK. The corporate owned companies are hurting.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

My company is still rocking........family owned since 1935......82 years and still biggest best most requested highest rated by BBB first cab company to come up when you Google taxi cabs in St Louis......thousands of accounts personal and businesses also with many health agencies like hospitals and dr offices and we also have accounts with the state for school transportation that have been around almost 40 years..........so guess we are going good.


----------



## Uxfun (Apr 5, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> At the drivers expense !


Yep!


----------

